# Music is the best medicine



## himynameisryan

I literally do not know how I would survive without music, it has gotten me through the worst parts of life, i love it


----------



## Starfish Ibuki

Music itself comforts me, but I generally listen to Japanese music, so I really cant relate to a lot of peoples tastes.

Having proper headphones makes it all the better


----------



## Blackout93

Definitely agree, different songs will make me feel different things, for instance at the moment i'm listening to Run by Disturbed and the creativity and flow of the song is making me smile on an otherwise ****ty night.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

yeah, music can help u cope, i just listen to heavy metal at maximum when i;m far from ok


----------



## merryk

I.love.music.

_LOVE.MUSIC._


----------



## brandini734

i agree, whenever im feeling down i always get my ipod, lie down, and relieve myself


----------



## quietmusicman

Music calms the savage beast.


----------



## baranok

i like to hear vacuum cleaner or hair dryer, my friends laugh at this but it makes me shiver and calm, i like it from childhood to today, i even downloaded binaural hair dryer sound and listen to it sometimes
very pleasurable


----------



## gusstaf

Music can do some amazing things...just look at Gabby Giffords' recovery. I used to be a music therapy major before my school cut the program. I kinda wish I would've stuck with it and transferred schools.


----------



## kiirby

baranok said:


> i like to hear vacuum cleaner or hair dryer, my friends laugh at this but it makes me shiver and calm, i like it from childhood to today, i even downloaded binaural hair dryer sound and listen to it sometimes
> very pleasurable


I can understand this. When I was younger, I suppose around 4 or 5, before nursery my dad used to carry me to my parents' bed whilst they got ready for work. He'd bring me a cup full of warm milk, and I'd drink it as my mum blow dried her hair across the room. That sound still makes me happy. So don't listen to your friends when they laugh at you. Everyone has their reasons.

Oh, and music. Yes, it's lovely.


----------



## AnnaM

music makes my world go 'round


----------



## Tentative

Music is the one true love in my life.


----------



## Shredder

Im the same .. I'd be lost without it


----------



## mrjohn

*Music is the best medicine to reduce stress*

Yes, Music is best thing to relive from stress and concentrate on your life and work. This time also I am listening music because I am feeling very good while listening these romantic songs.


----------



## Neutrino

I thought laughter was! 

Nah, I agree. Music makes me happy.


----------



## cjamja

Totally agree, music is amazing!


----------



## rapidfox1

I agree. I love music because it can be relatable, it helps me relax or become excited, it makes me happy, and sometimes it makes me want to dance.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

I agree dude, I can't go a day without my iPod, I love music


----------



## topdollar

Music is beautiful.

but finding new music, is falling in love all over again.


----------



## MyCogitate

Yep, indeed Music is a medicine for minds and/or souls


----------



## pancake111

I agree with you 110%. Music has helped me through depression, self harm and suicide. I would not be here without it.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

topdollar said:


> Music is beautiful.
> 
> but finding new music, is falling in love all over again.


You said it. It is a great feeling...and yes it is like falling in love when a piece of new music hits the right spot.

I love all kinds of music and they all serve a purpose. Rap and Metal get me fired up to workout. I listen to 80's and 90's pop when I'm feeling nostalgic. And I decompress by listening to smooth jazz. Also I don't mind a little classical when I want to intellectualize.


----------



## dmpj

Music with loud bass = life


----------



## Unexist

I agree completely, if it wasnt for the occasional music festival that i go to just to let loose two months or so id probably be an emotionless depressed slob, music just has a way of letting you let free so much emotion and feelings trapped inside , its amazing how much it has helped me over anything else ive tried



dmpj said:


> Music with loud bass = life


mine as well XD


----------



## Whatev

Indeed, music has helped me alot during the bad times.


----------



## falco

Same for me, music really helps me to relax in the moments when I feel that I could mentally break up.

Life without music is no life at all


----------



## Wildman

Absolutely, music saves my ***. It's one of the few ways I can really disconnect, relax, and take a step back from my racing thoughts.


----------



## nonesovile

I'm the same, I wouldn't be able to live without music, it's the only thing that lets me escape this ****ty reality and enter a different world.


----------



## michaelgroves

Music got me through some tough times


----------



## brothersport

I what have lost it a long time ago, if I didn't have music. Kind of cliche sounding, but it keeps me from doing something stupid, or going insane.It saves me.


----------



## mbg1411

himynameisryan said:


> I literally do not know how I would survive without music, it has gotten me through the worst parts of life, i love it


Dude I totally agree with you. I love music. Its a big part of my life.


----------



## fallen18

So true. I can't live without music i haven to listen to it everyday  or else I get withdrawals.


----------



## Buerhle

Music is so important to me, it has saved me time after time.

Life without music, that would be exactly horrible.


----------



## northstar1991

I agree. Music can get you through tough times.


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop

Music is everything. Without music the world would not go round


----------



## Keith

Music is always there for me and always will be. I like it on many levels listening to it, writing it, playing it, analyzing it, transcribing it, talking about it, and teaching it.


----------



## InMyDreams55

Music is muh life! :clap:boogie:clap I LOVE it an can't live without it.


----------

